# Frustrated! .....not alot!



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello. I have been fishing off a pier on Oneida Lake, NY. Every night I can see alot of good sized walleyes cruising around and even up to the surface. This is in about 10 to 15 feet of water. There are alot of baitfish (minnows) around too!. You can see the schools scatter at times.I have been using jigs, jigging rapalas, bucktails, nightcrawlwers, and even minnows (live). But, what I have doesn't get much attention. I try to mix it up in speed and jigging pattern too. I know the area is teaming with walleyes, but I can't connect. If it took wearing a bra for all to see....I'd do it! Any suggestions or tricks? I know that's part of fishing, but it gets alittle annoying when you know they are there and can't get any interest. Thanks, guys.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd try a lindy rig with a long snell, (try different lengths, 18" to 4 ft), and use a leech or a minnow. Cast it out and let it sit. When you get a bit, give it time to eat and open the bail an even let it run before setting the hook. If you can use 2 rods in NY, cast a crank bait, or whatever, I'd even try a spinner or a spoon. But the rod with the live bait is the one I'd focus on.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

square hook


----------

